# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Στήσιμο δυνατού PC,τι υλικά να επιλέξω;

## ironmaidenu30

Καλημέρα σε όλους...

Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για έναν υπολογιστή που στήνω,ο οποίος θέλω να έχει *πολύ δυνατές επιδόσεις* για χρήση σε παιχνίδια,επεξεργασία 4Κ βίντεο κτλ.
Εχω αγοράσει ήδη τον full tower Corsair 780T και τροφοδοτικό Corsair 1200i.Κάρτα γραφικών θα πάρω μία στην αρχή (γύρω στα 700€) και μελλοντικά θα προσθέσω 2 όπως και μνήμες 32GB αρχικά...

Θέλω να αγοράσω μία μητρική της Asus αλλά είδα τα μεγάλα μοντέλα της και δεν ξέρω τι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους,ποια είναι η καλύτερη δηλαδή...*(έως 600€).


Asus rampage V extremeAsus rampage IV black editionAsus X99 DeluxeAsus X99-E WS

Επίσης να σας ρωτήσω τα εξής:
Ποιον επεξεργαστή (έως 600€) προτείνετε να μπει σε αυτήν την μητρική;
Όλες αυτες οι θύρες που βλέπει κανείς πάνω στις μητρικές τι κάνουν;Με το κυκλικό βέλος,με τους δύο κρίκους,οι επιχρυσωμένες μπόρνες κτλ;Οι USB3 υποδοχές λειτουργούν αν καρφώσω στικάκι USB2;
Θα πρέπει να πάρω κάποια μητρική που να σηκώνει μνήμες DDR4 που είναι νεότερες ή και οι DDR3 κάνουν δουλειά;
Ολα αυτά που μιλουν για "overclocking" τι ακριβώς κάνουν και πόσο χρήσιμα είναι;Κάθε φορά που θα θέλω πχ παιχνίδι,θα πρέπει να σκαλίζω ρυθμίσεις ή γίνονται μία και καλή από τον τεχνικό;
Επίσης όταν ένας υπολογιστής είναι δυνατά φτιαγμένος για παιχνίδια,λογικά δεν "σηκώνει" εύκολα οποιαδήποτε άλλη εργασία πχ γραφιστικά προγράμματα;
Στη σελίδα της Asus,στις μητρικές,έχει κατηγορίες...Intel Platform/AMD platform/ROG series/TUF series.Τι κάνει η κάθε σειρά δηλαδή;

----------


## vasilllis

παρε αυτο να παιζεις http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4336962/Dell...-16GB-1TB.html

----------


## SeAfasia

μην πετάς τα λεφτα σου σε μπούρδες μικρέ, ασε τα παιχνίδια και πήγαινε ωκαμιά βόλτα στη Χαλκιδική......

----------


## chip

να θυμάσαι βέβαια ότι οι πολύ ισχυρές vga είναι πολύ σημαντικές για παιχνίδια και γραφικά αλλά χαλάνε και ευκολότερα.... όπως επίσης και οι μητρικές με πολύ ισχυρούς επεξεργαστές (λόγω υψηλών ρευμάτων και θερμοκρασιών) μπορεί να χαλάσουν ευκολότερα... Αν βέβαια τα έχεις ανάγκη θα τα πάρεις... όχι όμως με τη λογική έχω κάποια χρήματα και θα πάρω κάτι κορυφαίο που θα έχω το καλύτερο στην παρέα και θα ζήσει πολλά χρόνια...

----------


## Fixxxer

Θα πας να δωσεις σχεδον 2000€ για 3-4 πραγματα τα οποια θα σηκωνουν παιχνιδια στο Ultra για 4-5 χρονια το πολυ ενω με τα μισα λεφτα θα μπορεις να παιζεις παιχνιδια ανετα στο ultra για 3 χρονια...

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ πάντως από τα γραφόμενά σου θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είσαι πρωτόπειρος και μάλλον θα έπρεπε πρήν ασχοληθείς με κάτι πολύ δυνατό και ακριβό να ασχοληθείς με κάτι το φτηνότερο στην αρχή και μετά να πάς σε κάτι πράγματι πολύ δυνατό
Στο εν τω μεταξύ ρίξε και μερικές ματιές στο Internet για τις απορίες που έχεις 
Εκεί θα βρείς απαντήσεις για όλες τις απορίες σου

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους...
> 
> Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για έναν υπολογιστή που στήνω,ο οποίος θέλω να έχει *πολύ δυνατές επιδόσεις* για χρήση σε παιχνίδια,επεξεργασία 4Κ βίντεο κτλ.
> Εχω αγοράσει ήδη τον full tower Corsair 780T και τροφοδοτικό Corsair 1200i.Κάρτα γραφικών θα πάρω μία στην αρχή (γύρω στα 700€) και μελλοντικά θα προσθέσω 2 όπως και μνήμες 32GB αρχικά...
> 
> Θέλω να αγοράσω μία μητρική της Asus αλλά είδα τα μεγάλα μοντέλα της και δεν ξέρω τι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους,ποια είναι η καλύτερη δηλαδή...*(έως 600€).
> 
> 
> Asus rampage V extremeAsus rampage IV black editionAsus X99 DeluxeAsus X99-E WS 
> ...



 Αν και δεν ήμουν (ούτε είμαι) ΠΟΤΕ υπέρ των τεράτων (>2000ε), γιατί τα θεωρώ 
"πεταμένα λεφτά", και μετά το πέρας των 3-4 ετών ... ουτε να το πουλήσεις δεν θα
μπορείς, μιας και η τιμή τους είναι το 10% της τότε αξίας που το είχες πάρει.

Πάντως μια πρόταση για επεξεργαστή στα χρήματα που ανέφερες (έως και 600ε) 
είναι *αυτός*.

Πάντως να ξέρεις οτι είναι το χειρότερο σπόρ, αυτό του ακριβού PC, γιατί δεν κερδίζεις 
τίποτα. Είναι προτιμότερο ΝΑΙ να φτιάξεις έναν υπολογιστή δυνατό (πχ με 1200ε), και
τα υπόλοιπα να τα "επενδύσεις" κάπου καλύτερα. Ξέρεις έρχονται δύσκολα ...

Όλα αυτά επειδή είπες για παιχνίδια. Αν ήσουν γραφίστας ή επαγγελματίας ή οτιδήποτε
άλλο που χρειαζόσουν ένα εργαλείο για την δουλειά σου ... εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα (σχετικό).





> παρε αυτο να παιζεις http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4336962/Dell...-16GB-1TB.html



Βασίλη αν είναι να δώσεις 5500ε και να μην έχει τουλάχιστον στο OS (Λειτουργικό), 
SSD δίσκο ... τότε άστο, και πάρε κάνα μικρό Diesel που θα βγάλει και τα λεφτά του.
Δεν το λεω προσωπικά, γενικά μιλάω ... μην με παρεξηγήσεις. Βέβαια τα 5 χρόνια
εγγύηση που δίνει ... είναι σημαντικά για μια επιχείρηση.

http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=17319

Αλλά απλά απορώ οι διάφορες εταιρείες τελικά σε ποιους απευθύνονται ... με αυτά 
που βγάζουν ?. Ποιός θα αγόραζε το συγκεκριμένο, χωρίς SSD, και μάλιστα έχει επάνω
έναν *"φθηνό" επεξεργαστή* (αν υπολογίσουμε την τελική τιμή του), σε σχέση πχ αν
είχε *αυτόν*. Μάλλον θα ευθύνεται η *κάρτα γραφικών* του, που είναι ... πανάκριβη.

----------


## xlife

Βρε μπας και είμαστε στο 2004? εκείνες τις εποχές άκουγα τέτοιες συζητήσεις. Η γνώμη μου όπως και των περισσοτέρων είναι ότι το pc  πρέπει να είναι σε λογικά επίπεδα κόστους/απόδοσης/χρήσης.. Υπάρχουν οι επαγγελματίες που το χρειάζονται... οι παιχνιδάδες που το θέλουν, αλλά τέτοιοι υπέρ-υπολογιστές καταλήγουν απλά να βγάζουν screenshot το cpu-z , τα  fps και τα διάφορα benchmarks για επίδειξη...

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν και δεν ήμουν (ούτε είμαι) ΠΟΤΕ υπέρ των τεράτων (>2000ε), γιατί τα θεωρώ 
> "πεταμένα λεφτά", και μετά το πέρας των 3-4 ετών ... ουτε να το πουλήσεις δεν θα
> μπορείς, μιας και η τιμή τους είναι το 10% της τότε αξίας που το είχες πάρει.
> 
> Πάντως μια πρόταση για επεξεργαστή στα χρήματα που ανέφερες (έως και 600ε) 
> είναι *αυτός*.
> 
> Πάντως να ξέρεις οτι είναι το χειρότερο σπόρ, αυτό του ακριβού PC, γιατί δεν κερδίζεις 
> τίποτα. Είναι προτιμότερο ΝΑΙ να φτιάξεις έναν υπολογιστή δυνατό (πχ με 1200ε), και
> ...



Γρηγορη,καν δεν κοιταξα τι εχει ,οχι βεβαια οτι εχω και τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις να κρινω αν αυτη η καρτα ειναι καλυτερη απο μια αλλη ή ο επεξεργαστης σηκωνει μεγαλυτεερη θερμοκρασια.
Ειπα σε αυτο το τρολ-θεμα να τρολαρω και εγω λιγο.

----------


## ioannislab

Ειναι υπερβολη η μνημη να ειναι στα 32 gb μονο για τα παιχνιδια και για καμια βαρια εφαρμογη μια στο τοσο. Πάρα πολυ καλες μητρικες για gaming εχει και η msi. Οι usb 3 εχουν αντιστροφη συμβατοτητα και δεχονται usb 2. Επισης θα χρειαστεις και καποια extra καλωδιακια για να αξιοποιήσεις ολες τις θυρες usb που βγαζουν οι μητρικες καθως 2 ή τεσσερις απο αυτες, αναλογα το κουτι ειναι σε μορφη pins πανω στη μητρικη. Ειναι φτηνα ομως.
http://www.e-shop.gr/akasa-ak-cbub09...m-p-PER.810885
Τον επεξεργαστης που λες στα 600Ευρω πρεπει να τον ψυξης με μια ψυκτρα με τιμη περιπου στα 100 ευρω με διπλο πυργο ψυξης. Ακομη καλυτερα ειναι και καποιο κλειστο μπλοκ υδροψυξης αλλα εκει πας λιγο πιο ψηλα.
Οταν βαζεις καρτες γραφικων να δουλεψουν ταυτοχρονα σε sli η σε crossfire τοτε πρεπει να ειναι πανομοιότηπες. Οπότε αν παρεις την μια τωρα μετα απο λιγο καιρο το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην την βρισκεις να την ξανααγορασεις.
Οταν θελεις ενα καινουριο pc δεν ξεκινας με το δεδομενο τι ειναι καλυτερο ή δυνατότερο ή ακριβότερο. Ξεκινας με το τι θα το βαζεις να κανει. Τι εφαρμογες θα τρεχεις? Ποια παιχνιδια παιζεις ? Ποια θες να παιξεις και δεν μπορεις? Οι απαντησεις στα παραπανω θα σου φτιαξουν και το μηχανημα. Επισης οπως γραφτηκε παραπανω αν δεν βαλεις δισκο ssd θα ειναι σαν να εχεις φερραρι με λαστιχα ποδηλατου. Το overclocking προσωπικα το θεωρω υπερβολή αλλα σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτώσεις ισως χρειαζεται. Παρόλα αυτα για να το κανεις πρεπει να κανεις πολυ προσεκτικη επιλογη υλικων ωστε να σηκώνουν overclocking. Επισης πρεπει να επενδυσεις και σε ανωτερο συστημα ψυξης καθως οι θερμοκρασιες θα ειναι μεγαλυτερες. Παρόλο που εχει απλοποιηθει αρκετα συγκριτικα με παλαιοτερα και οι ρυθμισεις γινονται απο το bios κυριως θελει φροντιδα και συντηρηση. Δεν το φτιαχνεις μια φορα και το αφηνεις. Θα πρεπει να προσεχεις παντα θερμοκρασιες, τάσεις, συχνοτητες ,δυσλειτουργιες, κρασαρισματα και αστάθειες.
top_1.jpg
Αυτο με το βελος ειναι κουμπι που κανει reset στο bios αν τα κανεις χαλια με τις ρυθμισεις. Τις usb τις αναγνωριζεις. τα επιχρυσα ειναι υποδοχες για κεραιες γιατι η συγκεκριμενη μητρικη εχει και wifi καρτα. το μαυτο κουτακι διπλα στις θυρες για τον ηχο ειναι η εξοδος για την οπτικη ινα. Καποιες αλλες μητρικες εχουν και επιχρυσες στρογγιλες θυληκες rca (μπανανες) αυτες ειναι spdif in/out. Αυτες ειναι ψηφιακή εξοδος ηχου.
Περαν απο ολα αυτα πες μας τι θέλεις να κανει το μηχανημα και μετα θα σου πουμε τι να βαλεις. Τέλος αν το μονο που σε νοιαζει ειναι τα παιχνιδια σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να παρεις μια κονσολα με το ενα τεταρτο των χρηματων και με αρκετο λιγοτερο κοπο για ταιριασμα ελεγχο συναρμολογηση συντηρηση.

Να προσθέσω επισης οτι ενας πολυ δυνατος υπολογιστης για παιχνιδια δεν ειναι παντοδυναμος σε ολα. Καποιες απαιτητικες εφαρμογες σε γραφιστικα ή σε επεξεργασια βιντεο ή 3d γραφικων απαιτουν πιο εξειδικευμενες καρτες γραφικων ή καρτες επεξεργασιας βίντεο.

----------


## ioannislab

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4336962/Dell...-16GB-1TB.html 
      server     .           3d design.     .

----------


## SeAfasia

;
                 ;
....  ,
         lan party     ROG....
...   DFI Lan .....!!!

----------


## 46

,   PS4       2000  ..

----------


## Fixxxer

...
   PS4   900p  30fps   pc      UltraHD     fps...

----------


## alfistas

*Motherboard:
*
*Asus Maximus VI Extreme
*
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3588616/Asus...I-Extreme.html


*CPU:
*
*Intel Core i7-4790K
*

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4982134/Inte...4790K-Box.html


*:
*
*Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3-2133MHz (CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R)
*

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3688854/Cors...A2133C11R.html


* :
*
*Asus GeForce GTX980 4GB (90YV07H0-U0NA00)
*

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5535985/Asus...H0-U0NA00.html


*HDD SSD:
*
*Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
*

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2182084/Cors...240GB-SSD.html



*:
*
*1621,88 
*

----------


## SeAfasia

cpu:http://www.e-shop.gr/intel-core-i7-4...x-p-PER.558436
mobo:http://www.e-shop.gr/asrock-x79-extr...l-p-PER.528654
gpu:http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-geforce-st...l-p-PER.513668
DDR3:     ...
SSD:http://www.e-shop.gr/samsung-mz-7pd2...l-p-PER.306067
.             ;

----------


## ironmaidenu30

.

           ...
  moutoulos & Ioannislab     .
                  Sefasia (34 ...)        .
             ,    ;
            ,              ...
 70%   30%   .
     PS4...

  ,  " "         ;
 , ,  , ;

----------


## ninolas

18  !!
    2000   5000      !
   1500-2000     4                   :Wink: 
  alfistas       

    ssd  hdd 1-2 TB 
           ssd     hdd


  RAM    


  ssd 
  hdd 

                !

----------


## mathios

> ...
>      :
>   ( 600)       ;
>            ;   ,   ,   ; USB3      USB2;
>           DDR4       DDR3  ;
>      "overclocking"       ;      ,            ;
>         ,  ""       ;
>    Asus, , ...Intel Platform/AMD platform/ROG series/TUF series.     ;






           .      

1)                  .           yugo   .          .

2) usb 3   must.                 low   .             usb 3      .

3)   DDR4    ,                  .        DDR3    .        gaming  video rendering   8GB       ( batlefield  6gb   )    12-16gb. 

4) To overcloacking   .           overcloack(, )     .                  3-4 .                        ,         pc     oc                .                                    .
 overcloack                 :
https://www.google.gr/webhp?sourceid...20overclocking

5)              .            .
      .            .

                        .      5           19"  ""   1024*768          .


       alfista   .      

*Intel CPU Core i7-5820K (2011-3,3.30GHz/15Mb)
MSI X99 Sli Plus (2011-3, X99s, DDR4)*Crucial RAM DDR4 16GBKit (2x :Cool:  Dimm 2400MHZ Ballistix Sport


 :Tongue2:

----------


## Costis Ni

**    HP Workstation   Dell Precision.      , , ,        
9)

     ,      -,     .       2-3 .

----------


## ironmaidenu30

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας και πάλι.
Κοιτάξτε,κατανοώ τη συμβουλή σας να μην πάρω κάτι ακριβό,αλλά είμαι αποφασισμένος,και ας μην χρησιμοποιήσω όλη του τη δύναμη.
Πιστεύω οτι ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια με πάει μια χαρά.
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν με διαφωτίσατε (όσο περίμενα) αλλά για τις μνήμες που λες φίλε "Mathios" ίσως όντως,να τις πληρώσω ακριβά σαν φρέσκια τεχνολογία,οπότε θα δω εκείνη την ώρα.
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω την οθόνη,όντως...

*Το σύστημα που έχω καταλήξει είναι:*

Πύργος: Corsair 780T
Οθόνη: Eizo Foris FG2421
Τροφοδοτικό: Corsair 1200i
Μητρική: Asus Rampage V extreme
Επεξεργαστής: Intel core i7 5930Κ 3.5GHz
Γραφικών: Asus GeForce GTX980 (x 2 κάρτες)
Μνήμες: Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 32GB/2800MHz (αρχικά)
Ψύξη: ανεμιστήρες Corsair 140mm (x5) + 120mm (x2)
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB (x2)
HDD: WD 1TB black (x4)
Πληκτρολόγιο: Corsair Vengeance K95
Ποντίκι: Corsair Vengeance M95
BD Recorder: Pioneer BDR-S09XLT

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει όλα καλά ...

Απλά μια απορία. Εντάξει οι 4 HDD (σύνολο 4000GB/4TB). Tο λειτουργικό (OS) 
θα το βάλεις στον/στους SSD φαντάζομαι, και είναι και λογικό. Γιατί όμως 2 SSD ?.
RAID ?.

----------


## xsterg

παιζει ο φιλος μου φαινεται....

----------


## Fixxxer

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας και πάλι.
> Κοιτάξτε,κατανοώ τη συμβουλή σας να μην πάρω κάτι ακριβό,αλλά είμαι αποφασισμένος,και ας μην χρησιμοποιήσω όλη του τη δύναμη.
> Πιστεύω οτι ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια με πάει μια χαρά.
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν με διαφωτίσατε (όσο περίμενα) αλλά για τις μνήμες που λες φίλε "Mathios" ίσως όντως,να τις πληρώσω ακριβά σαν φρέσκια τεχνολογία,οπότε θα δω εκείνη την ώρα.
> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω την οθόνη,όντως...
> 
> *Το σύστημα που έχω καταλήξει είναι:*
> 
> Πύργος: Corsair 780T
> ...



Ποσο κανει ολο αυτο?
Γιατι δεν πηρες 2 HDDs των 2ΤΒ αλλα 4?
Επισης οπως ειπε ο Γρηγορης γιατι 2 SSD? Μηπως 2 λειτουργικα αλλα σε διαφορετικους δισκους?
Aν περιορισεις τους HDDs εξοικονομεις και watt... :Tongue2:

----------


## midakos

Έτσι για να τρολλάρω κι εγώ λίγο...παραθέτω το "υπερτούμπανο-ο θεός να το κάνει υπολογιστή" που έχω ξεμείνει...
2014-10-14_2233.png
δεν πιάνει σε τιμή ούτε τα καλώδια του παραπάνω μηχανήματος  :Tongue2: . άσε που και να τον χαρίσω, πέρα απο κανα παλιατζή η κανα μουσείο δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί και κανεις  :Tongue2: .
Η μόνη εργασία του είναι η πτυχιακή, που σε κανονικό υπολογιστή μπορεί να την είχα τελειώσει κιόλας  :Tongue2:

----------


## chip

μια χαρά είσαι.... εγώ έχω δυο υπολογιστές το laptop που γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή με Celeron Μ στα 1,4Ghz και 504MB (DDR 333) 9,5 ετών 
και
 το κανονικό μου PC με Celeron 1,8GHz, 512MB (DDR 400 με κάποια να τα δεσμεύει η καρτα γραφικών) 12 ετών...

----------


## midakos

με έφαγες στην στροφή στα Hz  :Tongue2:

----------


## ioannislab

Ο επεξεργαστης,αν δεν βαλεις υδροψυξη, θελει κατι τετοιο 
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-...?id=C_00001826
ή τετοιο
http://www.e-shop.gr/noctua-nh-d15-p-PER.651291
για να ψυχθει σωστα. Ακομη και χωρις overclocking.
Οσο για τους δυο ssd ειναι τοσο υπερβολη οσο και ανουσιο. Τελος με δυο δισκους των 2 τερα αντι 4 του ενος γλυτωνεις και βαττ(κι ας εχεις μεγαλο τροφοδοτικο), και θερμοτητα και καλωδιομανι. Επισης θα σου προτεινα και hitachi για τους hdd.
Να ξερεις τελος οτι με τις δυο παραπανω ψυκτρες το πιο πιθανο απο πανω ειναι να μην χωραει ανεμιστηρας. Οπως επισης αν βαλεις υδροψυξη οι δυο θυρες για ανεμιστηρες πανω απο τον επεξεργαστη ειναι για το ψυγειο του και για το τους ανεμιστηρες του.

----------


## alfistas

> Κοιτάξτε,κατανοώ τη συμβουλή σας να μην πάρω κάτι ακριβό,αλλά είμαι αποφασισμένος,και ας μην χρησιμοποιήσω όλη του τη δύναμη.
> Πιστεύω οτι ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια με πάει μια χαρά.



Ότι μηχάνημα και να φτιάξεις να υπολογίζεις ότι θα έχει διάρκεια ζωής 5-7 χρόνια. Ακόμα και να λειτουργεί μετά από αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα έχει την απαιτούμενη υπολογιστική ισχύ για να τρέξει νέα προγράμματα.

----------


## digitalmelody

παλληκαρι μου μην πετας τα λεφτα σου ετσι ασκοπα αν τα εχεις. Αξιοποιησε τα διαφορετικα ο κοσμος δυστυχει οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι-  με 600- 700 ευρω κανεις μηχανημα σουπερ........... και τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## Gaou

οι δυο ssd δειχνουν ή διάταξη strip σε raid ( αν θυμάμαι καλα ) ή να ειξουμε ότι έχουμε μια σεσουλα λεφτά..! σε στριπινγ οι ραιντ διπλασιαζουν την ταχύτητα τους.

----------


## mesazon

Γιατι 4χ1gb??

----------


## SeAfasia

ακόμα να καταλείξει στο στήσιμο δυνατου πι σι;
Πάντως εγώ ακόμα έχω έναν 8400 intel απο το 2008 πανω σε μια abit Quad GT x38  και χθες επειδή κάηκε το δεξί κανάλι ήχου της κοπανησα πάνω μια μεταχειρισμένη asus xonar dg με 15 ευρω και έχω ήχο τρελό. ....
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι ένας ssd με εναν controller sata 3 pci οχι απαραίτητα και θα με πάει αλλά 10 χρόνια. .....

----------

